# Xine startet nur kurz, geht dann wieder aus



## Domi2005 (12. Mai 2005)

Kaum habe ich Sound, passiert mir das nächste -_-. Ich glaube Linux mag mich nicht. Also ich habe die SuSE Version von Xine deinstalliert, weil ich die nicht mag, außerdem wollte ich die neuesten Dateien drauf haben. Dann habe ich die Sources gezogen udn installalliert. Da hat sich g ar nichts getan, also habe ich die angelegten Verzeichnisse wieder gelöscht (manuell). Jetzt habe ich von der Xine Homepage die RPMs von der aktuellen CVS Version installiert, das hat soweit auch funktioniert, ABER mein tolles Xine geht nur 1 sek an und dann wieder aus, das Selbe passiert auch mti der SuSE eigenen Xine version von der DVD, ich habe nämlich versucht die wiedre zu installieren weil ich Xine brauche. Kaffeine startet zwar, sagt aber, dass er die Videotreiber nicht laden kann. Bitte helft mir


----------



## tuxx (12. Mai 2005)

Am einfachsten nimmst du die fertigen rpm-Pakete von packman.links2linux.org.
Xine, Kaffeine und benötigte libs liegen zum Download bereit.


----------



## Domi2005 (12. Mai 2005)

Die Pakete von dieser Seite, funktionieren noch viel weniger, die benötigen Dateien, die ich nicht habe und auch nicht installieren möchte. Ich hab sie trotzdem installiert, ist aber der selbe Effekt. Das muss irgend eine andere Ursache haben


----------



## tuxx (12. Mai 2005)

Schmeiss am besten per Yast alle alten libs runter, die damit verknüpft sind.
Installier dann wieder die neuen Dateien.


----------



## Domi2005 (12. Mai 2005)

das Versuch ich ja dauernt, aber eigentlich gehören da ja nur libxine, xine-ui und libdvdcss dazu oder nicht? Und das funktioniert nicht -_-


----------



## tuxx (12. Mai 2005)

Also ich hab da noch:
libxine1-aa
libxine1-devel
libxine1-directfb
libxine1-dvb
libxine1-dxr3
libxine1-gnome-vfs
libxine1-sdl
libxine1-stk
libxine1-syncfb
libxine1-xvmc
Kann sein, dass dir da was fehlt?
Oder braucht man die nicht alle?
kaffeine 0.6 läuft ganz gut damit.

packman weiss schon, was er da zusammenpackt...
Und was erforderlich ist.


----------



## tuxx (12. Mai 2005)

Hab mal nachgeschaut.
Also ich hab folgendes installiert für xine/kaffeine:
alsa-1.0.8-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
boost-1.32.0-0.pm.1.i586.rpm
libXvMCW-0.9.3-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
libfame-0.9.1-0.pm.3.i586.rpm
libogg-1.1.2-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
libstk-0.2cvs20041123-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
libtheora-1.0alpha4-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
libvorbis-1.1.0-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
libxine1-aa-1.0-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
libxine1-devel-1.0-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
libxine1-directfb-1.0-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
libxine1-dvb-1.0-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
libxine1-dxr3-1.0-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
libxine1-gnome-vfs-1.0-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
libxine1-sdl-1.0-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
libxine1-stk-1.0-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
libxine1-syncfb-1.0-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
libxine1-xvmc-1.0-0.pm.0.i586.rpm
w32codec-all-20050216-0.pm.0.i386.rpm


----------



## Domi2005 (12. Mai 2005)

Naja ich werde das mal installieren, ich hoffe es klappt dann, wobei vieles wie ich das sehe nicht wirklich notwändig ist. AUf der offiziellen Page steht auch, dass man nur Lib und UI braucht.


----------



## tuxx (12. Mai 2005)

Hab grad libxine auf 1.0.1 upgedated.
Klappt hervorragend.
Kaffeine läuft prima.
Die Abhängigkeiten stehn ja da bei packman, was man braucht.


----------



## tuxx (13. Mai 2005)

Und?
Sind Erfolge zu verzeichnen?


----------



## Domi2005 (13. Mai 2005)

Hi,
 ne das hat auch nicht wirklich funktioniert, ich hab keine Ahnung woran das liegen kann 
 Wenn irgendjemand noch ne Ahnung hat bitte melden!


----------



## tuxx (13. Mai 2005)

Kannst du näheres sagen?
Gibt es Fehlermeldungen?
Logfiles?
/var/log/messages?
Schon einen anderen Treiber probiert, zB. mit:
kaffeine -x xv
?
Mit z.B. 
kaffeine -a none
schaltest du den Audio-Treiber ab.
Auch sinnvoll zum probieren, falls der falsche gewählt ist.
--verbose mal probieren, sehen was er sagt.
~/xine/config vielleicht anpassen?


----------



## Domi2005 (15. Mai 2005)

main: probing <aadxr3> video output plugin
  main: probing <none> video output plugin
  main: probing <vidixfb> video output plugin
  main: probing <fb> video output plugin
  main: all available video drivers failed.

  das sagt er bei --verbose

 Ich hab jetzt mal den mplayer installiert, bei dem geht das alles, aber der wird ja laut Homepage nicht mehr weiter entwickelt ...
 Naja ich will Xine zum laufen kriegen -_-


----------



## tuxx (15. Mai 2005)

Dir fehlt da wohl der Videotreiber.
Alle verfügbaren sind in der Liste von rpm-Paketen oben.
Da wäre z.B. noch syncfb, xvmc...etc...


----------

